# [video] Square-1 Walkthrough Solves



## brandbest1 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Czery (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice video but in all honesty there's not much you can cover in a square 1 walk through. For the most part (asides from shapes) it is just: look at case, recognize, perform algorithm, done. Perhaps in future videos discuss your fingertricks, forcing good EPs, and even extensive lookahead, etc. 

And I would suggest making a walk through for the shapes last method.


----------

